

21-Year-Old Thiel Fellow Raises $3.8 Million For Figma - teddynsnoopy
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/26/21-years-4-million-dollars/

======
dangirsh
Very excited to see where this goes!

------
vichu
Given that his startup is named Figma, does this not conflict with the
Japanese figma brand toy line?

link: [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Figma](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Figma)

------
yeison
What is Figma? Google search turns up nothing.

------
erichamc
wooooooo go dylan!!!

